# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Lectures >  Livre de cendres

## Kenji

Bonjour tout le monde  ::): 

Je profite que le forum soit un haut repaire de livrophages pour demander un avis sur cette srie que j'ai eu l'occasion rcemment de dcouvrir.

J'ai vu que 4 tomes taient dj sortis et je demandais quel tait l'avis de ceux qui l'ont dj lu  :;): 

Pour ma part je suis plutt port sur des lectures types hroic fantasy sans trop de magie (Trone de Fer, Compagnie Noire...) donc je me demandais aussi si a pouvait me plaire.

Voila si quelqu'un les as lu et peux me faire un retour  ::):

----------

